

Carrier IQ -- the best reason yet to switch to the iPhone? - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/mobile/107337-carrier-iq-is-the-best-reason-yet-to-switch-to-iphone

======
freehunter
What a load of crap. "We found tracking software on an 'open' platform, so you
should switch to a closed platform"? Did this author ever stop to think that
the reason we haven't found this on closed platforms is because it's harder to
detect on closed platforms?

Has anyone ever said "oh, we found a bug in the Linux source, so you should
switch to Windows because you can't see bugs in their source code"? Or "don't
dive into that clear water, there's a rock there, dive into this murky water
instead." Closing your eyes doesn't make it go away.

There's a valid argument in switching to open Android ROMs or having a real
open source alternative.

>Given the choice between a closed software ecosystem and an open phone that
spies on its user, we’ll take closed software every time.

HOW DO YOU KNOW APPLE DOESN'T SPY ON YOU, TOO?

------
apol
I think it's the best reason to switch to free software...

